# First cycle of IUI is approaching....



## jucy_culps (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey everyone!

My name is Lucy and I about to start our first cycle of IUI at Southampton with my loverly wife Jo.

We picked our sperm donor this week, which means the only thing left for us to do is actually do it! We have chosen my next cycle which should fall at the end of July, I am so nervous! 

I am excited too, but trying not to get my hopes up toooo much, I know we would be incredibly lucky for it to take first time...... Is there anyone out there who was successful on the first try? Or anyone out there who can help me relax about the whole process?!


Luce xxxx


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello Luce

Why don't you come and join us on IUI Girls part 214, you will meet a lovely bunch of ladies who are so supportive and full of helpfull advice..

Wishing you all the best

Beanie xx


----------



## lou la bell (Jun 28, 2010)

hi there,

im still in my 2ww after my first iui at southampton so not sure of the outcome yet.
to put your mind at ease the whole procedure is painless and the staff are amazing, the only thing i would say is it really takes a toll on your emotions so make sure you take loads of time to relax together.
i hope it works out for you both, fingers crossed xxx


----------



## smilingandwishing (Apr 24, 2010)

Evening Ladies,

Just to let you know it can happen first time. I have been blessed to get pregnant with my first IUI cycle and age 40 with fibriods and endometriosis. 

The whole process was vey straight forward for me and even injecting with gonal-f was okay after the first time.  To be honest toughest part is the waiting afterwards - firstly the two week wait to do the pregnancy test and then another 3 week wait for the for first scan.

Wishing you loads to luck!!

Smiling xx


----------



## Mina-Moo (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Luce

Sorry I can't be much help as this is my first IUI, but I just wanted to wish you both good luck.

It can be so hard, this journey, whether that's IVF or IUI with a mixture of emotions.  I just tell myself that it will all be worth it in the end.

VenusInFurs - well done on doing your first injection they can be a little scary at first. 

Smiling - you have given me hope. x

Good luck to everyone.
Moo. x


----------



## Mina-Moo (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Luce

Sorry I can't be much help as this is my first IUI, but I just wanted to so good luck to both of you.  This journey (whether IUI or IFV) can be so hard with a mixture of emotions that can drive you   .

VenusIf Furs - Well done on the first injections they can be a bit scary at first. 

Smiling - you have given me hope, I've been a bit neg as I've had 3 IFV that have failed so feeling a little bit that this will never work. But now my   is back.

Good luck to all and    

Moo. x


----------



## Me and Her (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi Luce,

my wife and I are hopefully heading for our first IUI this month (we are trying a natural cycle after 2 abandonned medicated cycles). I had my day 10 scan yesterday and there seems to be 1 (possibly 2) follicles growing so    we actually get to the insemination this time!

We too are really hoping we can be first time lucky even though the odds are against us.   
I'm a bit nervous about the actual IUI as I hate smear tests!   

Good luck Lou la bell, Venus and Mina Moo.

Congrats Smiling and wishing!

El. xx


----------



## smilingandwishing (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi there,

Me and Her - Don't worry about the actual IUI. I hate smears too, but it was absolutley fine and I felt much less than I did with smears.  I was given a little tip to make sure my bladder wasn't empty as it makes it a bit easier.

Goodluck Venusinfurs - you've started the journey now and you'll soon be PUPO (Pregnant until proven otherwise)

I have a good feeling about the ladies on this thread - think you are all gonna be lucky.


  Baby dust to you all!!

Smiling xx


----------



## smilingandwishing (Apr 24, 2010)

Venusinfurs - please try not to worry - big difference between smear and insemination is that nurses do smears as one of a high number of things,  where when you're inseminated the nurses are absolutley skilled in it.

There shouldn't be any problem taking a painkiller before hand, but I'd only take paracetamol, as hopefully a little miracle cocktail will start to happen and I behaved as though io was pregnant from the minute I was inseminated.

You'll be fine - how exciting for you!!

Smiling x


----------



## Me and Her (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks Smilingandwishing, that is reassuring. Hopefully we should get to find out first hand next week... scan today showed the lead follicle is 17mm and the little one is 13mm. So (hopefully) last scan on monday and then insemination on tues/wed! Very exciting!  

When's your next scan Venus? What stage are you at Mina-moo?

El.  xx


----------



## Me and Her (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi Girls,

just to update - I had my first IUI today and it was fine! Very quick and the speculum was uncomfortable rather than painful and I didn't even feel the catheter. Lay there for a few minutes and then I went home! Can't believe its fainally happened after all the waiting! Now I have to do a bit more waiting...!

El.  xx


----------



## Me and Her (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks Venus - They did the IUI on day 15. I had scans and bloods on day 10,12 &14 and on day 14 I had one follicle at just under 21mm and my bloods showed a natural LH surge so I didn't need a trigger shot.

My first IUI was cancelled on day 8 after 5 days of 75 Gonal F as I had 4 follies between 18 and 20mm. The second time I was on 37.5 Gonal f and nothing much happened for ages and by the time 2 follies had started to grow a bit (day 1all the liitle ones had started to grow too and my E2 levels had dropped, I started bleeding 2 days after the cycle was cancelled so it obviously wasn't going right!

As for day 1 of my 2ww not great so far   . Feel physically OK, just a bit emotional and tired. Had a panic last night about the crinone gel as they didn't tell me to use it at all so I assumed there was not need as I had a natural cycle and my luteal phase is a normal length. Then I read the discarge letter they gave me to pass to my doctor and it said I had been prescribed crinone! I did have some at home from my last cancelled cycle (as I paid for a drugs package). So I didn't know what to do as there seemed no need to take it but the paper said I should! So I left it and phoned the nurse this morning. Apparently I should have started it last night but will have to start it tonight. So already feel like i'm in the wrong 

Plus my BBT didn't rise this morning which I would have expected it to if I ovulated yesterday (24-36 hrs after surge on monday morning). So I don't know whats going on. Positivity of yesterday is firmly out the window. Just had a stressful work meeting and nearly cried! Thank goodness I didn't as all the other people there were elderley men!

Sorry to go on - just needed to get it off my chest.

Venus - hope your scan goes really well and that you haven't overstimulated. My clinic seemed surprised with my response so hopefully its quite rare.

El. xx


----------



## Me and Her (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks Venus - I'm hoping the positivity will come back v. soon! Unfortunately another insem this cycle would cost another £1100    so we can't do that - just have to cross our fingers. Hopefully even if I ovulate today there should still be some sperm around as apparently they can live for up to 3 days!

The Crinone gel is progesterone based. The leaflet in the box say it supports your luteal phase to give the embryo time to inplant, particularly if you have a short cycle.

It sounds like they have thought carefully about your dose - hopefully the scan will show the perfect number of good size follies.

I'm off too eat more Brazil nuts - yuk!

El. xx


----------



## Me and Her (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks Emma,

I've manage to eat 4 now but you are right they do taste of wood!

£600 is the IUI and £500 per vial of donor sperm. I see from your signature that you have some fertility issues and I think our PCT might have funded you but as neither DP or I have any fertility issues they said we had a social problem not a medical one! I think it is silly that they don't have a national policy but at least some people do get funding which is better than no one getting it (which would probably be the policy!)

Let us know how tomorrow goes.

El.  xx


----------



## smilingandwishing (Apr 24, 2010)

Me and Her,

Try not to worry - what you are going thorugh is absolutely normal and natural. The 2WW is a madness- fest.

Firstly - don't worry about the gel. It is complementary and not taking will not stop you getting pregnant. Start using it as soon as you can and it will still have benefit.

Re the ovulating - you might just have missed your temp rise or might not have risen - it doesn't always.

I put myself through the ringer for the first couple of days after my insemination because I was convinced my insemination was too late - 42 hours after trigger shot and almost every post I could find had people being inseminated between 24 - 36 hours - and yet I still had success.

The truth is, it's just not an exact science - so now you have to concentrate on what you can effect - that means trying to find ways to relax as much as possible and be kind to yourself. Try to eat 4/5 Brazil nuts a day, drink a small glass of pineapple juice every day ( not from concentrate if you can help it), drink loads of water, get as much sleep as you can. I truly believe in a postive mental attitude - for me it helped.

I'll have my fingers crossed for you.

Smiling xx


----------



## amethyst_uk (Dec 15, 2009)

*Me & Her* - I am so pleased that you have finally got to insemination. Fingers crossed for you. Keep in touch and I am praying that you and your wife get your BFP!

Am x


----------



## Me and Her (Jan 21, 2010)

How was the scan Emma?

Thanks Smilingandwishing, thats really reassuring. I'm glad i'm not the only one who went a bit loopy straight away! 
I have Brazil nuts in the car now as I always like snacking in the car - even if they taste like wood! Bought pineapple juice yeasterday - yum! Doing OK with the water but the relaxing is hard as its quite a stressful time at work at the moment! DP is being very good around the house though 
I hope your pregnancy is going well.

Hi Am, good to hear from you and thanks for the good wishes. Sounds like a month off is just what you needed and August will be the month for you.   

I think my brain is telling my body to go a bit loopy as I developed one very sore boob (yes only one!) yesterday and some mild AF type cramps - too early for AF or to be positive signs so it must all be in my head!    

Started the crinone gel last night - loverley! 
Feeling a bit more positive today and hoping to keep my sanity for a few more days! 

El. xx


----------



## Me and Her (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh Emma - you poor thing! Its so easy to get one of the steps wrong, especially when you're a bit stressed. At least all is not lost, your follies sound like they are doing really well. I hope mondays scan goes well and you get to have your IUI on wed.

I'm not sure what the pineapple juice is for - I can't remember! At least it taste nice!

I have my clinic blood test on wed 28th but I will probably do a hpt before then - I'll hold out as long as I can!
I had a blonde moment today and ate a brie sandwich (just a tiny one at a buffet) after the clinic told me to avoid soft cheeses. Really hope it doesn't do any harm!

El. xx


----------

